# AJ green out for 4 games



## Fishingchickenman (Sep 8, 2010)

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=5547721

So I guess he will be out for 3 more games!

CT


----------



## Bullpup969 (Sep 8, 2010)

He knows better. He is lucky he is not out for the year. Oh well, one player does not make a team. Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2010)

ouch.....


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 8, 2010)

How does Bama's Marcell Dareus get two trips to Miami paid for by an agent to the tune of $1,787.17 and only get a two game suspension and AJ Green sales a Jersey for under $1000 and gets four games??? Unreal.


----------



## chadair (Sep 8, 2010)

this cant be true, no way Thantos would lie to us


----------



## nickel back (Sep 8, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> How does Bama's Marcell Dareus get two trips to Miami paid for by an agent to the tune of $1,787.17 and only get a two game suspension and AJ Green sales a Jersey for under $1000 and gets four games??? Unreal.



I know right....


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 8, 2010)

chadair said:


> this cant be true, no way Thantos would lie to us



Told y'all not to trust an Aub source...


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Sep 8, 2010)

Most believed that he would be gone after this year and in the 2011 draft.  I wonder what missing 1/3 of the season will do for his draft prospects and long term career plans.


----------



## chadair (Sep 8, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Told y'all not to trust an Aub source...



You did, but he "seems" to know a lot 



Ole Fuzzy said:


> Most believed that he would be gone after this year and in the 2011 draft.  I wonder what missing 1/3 of the season will do for his draft prospects and long term career plans.


I would be amazed if it does anything to his draft stock with his size and strength


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 8, 2010)

chadair said:


> this cant be true, no way Thantos would lie to us



Easy now! Easy! 

I was right about what he would be suspended for. But, I was very wrong about how long the suspension would be. I believe that he had to lie about the jersey sale initially to get four games. There is no way they give the Alabama player 2 games for taking a fricking trip to Miami for an agents party and make AJ miss more games for selling his jersey to an agent...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 8, 2010)

At least he didnt get arrested...

I blame this one on the agents too.  The agent probably told him a million times he was allowed to "sell" him his jersey.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanatos said:


> Easy now! Easy!
> 
> I was right about what he would be suspended for. But, I was very wrong about how long the suspension would be. I believe that he had to lie about the jersey sale initially to get four games. There is no way they give the Alabama player 2 games for taking a fricking trip to Miami for an agents party and make AJ miss more games for selling his jersey to an agent...



...that lil "lie" probably got him the 4 games...and you obviously don't know much about MD's situation...


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 8, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> ...that lil "lie" probably got him the 4 games...and you obviously don't know much about MD's situation...



The NCAA said AJ was forthcoming and cooperative. The facts are that MD got two trips to Miami paid for by an agent to the tune of over 1700 bucks and AJ sells his jersey to an agent for less than $1000, yet AJ gets double the suspension? You know it doesn't make sense. I'm not making excuses. AJ got what he got and IMO opinion I couldn't care less if he sees the field in an UGA jersey ever again but the NCAA is inept at best. Of course, AJ wasn't under investigation until a few days after MD was so maybe MD offered to roll over on some other guys in return for a lesser charge...


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 8, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> How does Bama's Marcell Dareus get two trips to Miami paid for by an agent to the tune of $1,787.17 and only get a two game suspension and AJ Green sales a Jersey for under $1000 and gets four games??? Unreal.



...probably because MD's trip was "paid for" by his friend, and repaid immediately upon MD's recognition that an agent was "involved"...plus obviously MD was a bit more "forthcoming" with the info to the NCAA investigators...
as mentioned by the NCAA team.
Greene


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 8, 2010)

I hate it that both players got involved, and that both players will have to sit out, I always want to play a team at full strength...there is little glory or accomplishment in beating a team not at full strength, unless of course your team beats down the opponent ala McCoy


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 8, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> The NCAA said AJ was forthcoming and cooperative. The facts are that MD got two trips to Miami paid for by an agent to the tune of over 1700 bucks and AJ sells his jersey to an agent for less than $1000, yet AJ gets double the suspension? You know it doesn't make sense. I'm not making excuses. AJ got what he got and IMO opinion I couldn't care less if he sees the field in an UGA jersey ever again but the NCAA is inept at best. Of course, AJ wasn't under investigation until a few days after MD was so maybe MD offered to roll over on some other guys in return for a lesser charge...



If you mean to imply that the NCAA is showing "favoritism" to BAMA...then you obviously don't know the history between the two parties,...AJ might win an appeal, hope so, but it sounds as though AJ's story had a few more "twist and turns" than MD's story.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 8, 2010)

I have whimpering and whining dogs at home but they are just puppies.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 8, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> I have whimpering and whining dogs at home but they are just puppies.



you guys better take care of bidness...the dawgs should be highly motivated for a little pay back...


----------



## ACguy (Sep 8, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> Most believed that he would be gone after this year and in the 2011 draft.  I wonder what missing 1/3 of the season will do for his draft prospects and long term career plans.



If anything I would think this means he is more likely to leave. Why would he come back and turn down millions of dollars when he wants money so bad that he will brake the rules to get it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2010)

He sold the Jersey to an Agent.

http://espn.go.com/blog/ncfnation/post/_/id/26458/tough-stretch-for-a-j-green-to-be-sitting

AJ's apologie;

"I want to apologize to my coaches, teammates, and the Georgia fans for the mistake in judgment. I very much regret all that has taken place and the distraction that's been caused. I've learned a valuable lesson and hope others can learn from my mistake. I can only focus my attention now on practicing and looking ahead to getting back with my teammates as quickly as possible."


----------



## DIXIETWISTER (Sep 8, 2010)

It Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- me off......but it does not change lunch menu for saturday................CHICKEN...


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 8, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> If you mean to imply that the NCAA is showing "favoritism" to BAMA...then you obviously don't know the history between the two parties,...AJ might win an appeal, hope so, but it sounds as though AJ's story had a few more "twist and turns" than MD's story.



I know the history. Bama is the most penalized program in my lifetime. How could I not?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> I know the history. Bama is the most penalized program in my lifetime. How could I not?


 
It's a new age in the NCAA, hang around a few more years, that will change. Especially if your name is Kiffen.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 8, 2010)

Well, I don't know what to say other than I'm very disappointed and it wouldn't hurt my feelings at all if AJ was given the boot. Put the hard work of all of his teammates and coaches in jeopardy for 900 bucks when he's six months away from being a millionaire. The very definition of selfish.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a new age in the NCAA, hang around a few more years, that will change. Especially if your name is Kiffen.



Man I hope you're right...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Man I hope you're right...


 
Oh trust me, him and anyone he is associated with is under the microscope.

http://www.sportingnews.com/ncaa-football/story/2010-08-25/ncaa-investigators-querry-kiffin


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 8, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> I know the history. Bama is the most penalized program in my lifetime. How could I not?



You must not be old enough to remember SMU


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 8, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Well, I don't know what to say other than I'm very disappointed and it wouldn't hurt my feelings at all if AJ was given the boot. Put the hard work of all of his teammates and coaches in jeopardy for 900 bucks when he's six months away from being a millionaire. The very definition of selfish.



I had similar feelings on Saunders...just don't understand the lapse of judgement on some of these guys.  I hate to see either of them out, you want teams to play at full strength so there are no excuses later from either side.


----------



## SFStephens (Sep 8, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> I have whimpering and whining dogs at home but they are just puppies.



Good news is they won't need him to beat the brakes off the gamecocks.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 8, 2010)

David Mills said:


> You must not be old enough to remember SMU



I do. They were given the death penalty.. .once... Bama just keeps coming back for more.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 8, 2010)

Whats next?  Jockstraps or cups?  (rings, jerseys, etc.)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> I do. They were given the death penalty.. .once... Bama just keeps coming back for more.


 
Once you're under the microscope of the NCAA it never lets up. Once they have you in their sights one of the things they keep in mind is off season player behavior and lack of discipline to stay out of trouble with the law. This is a prime indicator of lack of good judgement. Given the annual rash of UGA players that use poor judgement in this area I'd be putting my players heads in a vice if I were Richt, just so I could pound a good dose of sense into them. Otherwise these encounters with the NCAA will become an annual ritual.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2010)

paddlin samurai said:


> Whats next? Jockstraps or cups? (rings, jerseys, etc.)


 
Funny you should mention that. Ol' Red has one of Herschel Walkers jock straps, autographed. However he won't tell how he got it..


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Sep 8, 2010)

overboard!!! It's the Independence Bowl!!! AJ better bring some game after 4 games rest! Who cares if he sold his jersey!!!


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 8, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> How does Bama's Marcell Dareus get two trips to Miami paid for by an agent to the tune of $1,787.17 and only get a two game suspension and AJ Green sales a Jersey for under $1000 and gets four games??? Unreal.



My spin on it is Aj lied! Then it all came out, not about the party in Miami but about the situation above! For Goodness Sakes a Dawg got in trouble and got a worse penalty than a Bama player, how can that be true?


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 8, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Well, I don't know what to say other than I'm very disappointed and it wouldn't hurt my feelings at all if AJ was given the boot. Put the hard work of all of his teammates and coaches in jeopardy for 900 bucks when he's six months away from being a millionaire. The very definition of selfish.



I'm with you buddy! I don't care if he plays another down for our Dawgs ,period.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2010)

Hut2 said:


> I'm with you buddy! I don't care if he plays another down for our Dawgs ,period.


 
Yet nothing will happen to the agent that talked him into selling it to him, who will no doubt sit on it for a few years until AJ is a famous pro, then auction it off for 10 times that amount.

Something has to be done to penalize these Pro Agents predation of our college players. Loss of their license and subseqently their jobs is a good start.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 8, 2010)

00Beau said:


> My spin on it is Aj lied! Then it all came out, not about the party in Miami but about the situation above! For Goodness Sakes a Dawg got in trouble and got a worse penalty than a Bama player, how can that be true?



The NCAA said AJ didn't lie. Care to try again Bammer?


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yet nothing will happen to the agent that talked him into selling it to him, who will no doubt sit on it for a few years until AJ is a famous pro, then auction it off for 10 times that amount.
> 
> Something has to be done to penalize these Pro Agents predation of our college players. Loss of their license and subseqently their jobs is a good start.



We don't even know if it was really an agent. The report says someone considered to be an agent by NCAA standards which could be dang near anyone. Regardless, AJ knew he was breaking the rules. I'm not going to pull a Saban and call whoever it is a pimp...


----------



## bullgator (Sep 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> AJ's apologie;
> 
> "I want to apologize to my coaches, teammates, and the Georgia fans for the mistake in judgment. I very much regret all that has taken place and the distraction that's been caused. I've learned a valuable lesson and hope others can learn from my mistake. I can only focus my attention now on practicing and looking ahead to getting back with my teammates as quickly as possible."



Does he really speak like this ....or was this apology written for him by someone else?. Anyone that speaks that well should have more brains than that.


----------



## gin house (Sep 8, 2010)

i hate to see this happen, its easy to judge him but hes just a kid needin some money,  think about it, youre broke sittin in athens knowing in a couple years youre gonna be a milllionaire but at the moment have little.  cant really blame him.  i wish he was playin saturday as to share in the whippin yall are gonna get but this will be the talk when the dogs lose, one man is a gamebreaker if yall lose, kinda takes the fun out of it now. lol.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 8, 2010)

bullgator said:


> Does he really speak like this ....or was this apology written for him by someone else?. Anyone that speaks that well should have more brains than that.



AJ is actually pretty well spoken. He's a little timid and shy in front of the camera but most country boys are (which he is). He's more likely to have written it than Brandon Spkes apology last year, I'll put it that way.


----------



## Buck (Sep 8, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> AJ is actually pretty well spoken. He's a little timid and shy in front of the camera but most country boys are (which he is). He's more likely to have written it than Brandon Spkes apology last year, I'll put it that way.



Ya'll are killing me...


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

This will tell how good the Dawgs really are.  Good teams don't miss a beat when they have to go to the next level of players...i's or 2's don't matter with good teams.  Brown, Durham, and TK have to step up the game, just like Ealy, and King do.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 8, 2010)

no problem ya'll, the dawgs are going to run it down their throats. ask tech how that feels!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 8, 2010)

So for the people jumping all over A.J.  Explain to me how the punishment fits the crime.  What happened to the UT  hooligans from the bar brawl?


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 8, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> How does Bama's Marcell Dareus get two trips to Miami paid for by an agent to the tune of $1,787.17 and only get a two game suspension and AJ Green sales a Jersey for under $1000 and gets four games??? Unreal.



He got that light sentence because he dropped the dime on AJ.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> He got that light sentence because he dropped the dime on AJ.


 
I wonder how he knew about AJ selling a jersey to an agent?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 8, 2010)

The truth is, the NCAA was not gonna come away empty.  They went into this wanting to find something concerning the miami party.  when they couldn't, they dug and dug until they did find something.  They weren't gonna be denied.  Welcome the occupation friends.  You could be next.


----------



## Buck (Sep 8, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> He got that light sentence because he dropped the dime on AJ.



I agree with that.  I touched on that earlier...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 9, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> He got that light sentence because he dropped the dime on AJ.



This is about the 3rd or 4th time I've seen someone say this; once before someone asked for a link to anything that substantiates the allegation and no one could produce anything.  So, are some of you just merely repeating what someone else has said or do you actually know something that no one in the entire sports media world doesn't know?  Here's the opportunity to put up or shut up.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wonder how he knew about AJ selling a jersey to an agent?



Rumor is that the jersey got displayed in Miami and thats why they though AJ was there.  AJ did not know the guy was an agent when he sold him the jersey and by the way the NCAA described the guy, it sounds like they made a stretch to define him as an agent.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 9, 2010)

David Mills said:


> This is about the 3rd or 4th time I've seen someone say this; once before someone asked for a link to anything that substantiates the allegation and no one could produce anything.  So, are some of you just merely repeating what someone else has said or do you actually know something that no one in the entire sports media world doesn't know?  Here's the opportunity to put up or shut up.



There is no link to the story.  This is what someone who is close to the program told me. I am not going to say who, because it could cost someone their job.  Why don't you get someone to ask your boy over at Bama and see if he will fess up?

BTW, I don't really care what you think and you sure ain't a big enough old boy to make me shut up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

David Mills said:


> This is about the 3rd or 4th time I've seen someone say this; once before someone asked for a link to anything that substantiates the allegation and no one could produce anything. So, are some of you just merely repeating what someone else has said or do you actually know something that no one in the entire sports media world doesn't know? Here's the opportunity to put up or shut up.


 
They're Dawgs. They've spent their entire life busting on other schools (finger pointing) due to infractions issued. Now they are under the microscope and all they know to do is continue the same old habits. It couldn't POSSIBLY be that they simply got busted on the Merits of the NCAA sweep that began in early 2009 and put all colleges under tighter scrutiny. It will be interesting to see who they blame when they get their next infraction.

I submit the question one more time, and if you can't answer it then go to the Swap n Sell threads and whine..

How in the world do you suppose that MD had a clue that AJ sold a game jersey to a Pro-Agent???


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 9, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> There is no link to the story.  This is what someone who is close to the program told me. I am not going to say who, because it could cost someone their job.  Why don't you get someone to ask your boy over at Bama and see if he will fess up?
> 
> BTW, I don't really care what you think and you sure ain't a big enough old boy to make me shut up.




Well, I know somebody who knows somebody who knows somebody who said,,,,,,,,,,

This is what is known as hear-say.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Rumor is that the jersey got displayed in Miami and thats why they though AJ was there. AJ did not know the guy was an agent when he sold him the jersey and by the way the NCAA described the guy, it sounds like they made a stretch to define him as an agent.


 
OHHH, so the guy that showed up that the party (not an agents party) displaying the jersey wasn't an agent? Is this your final answer?


----------



## DSGB (Sep 9, 2010)

David Mills said:


> Well, I know somebody who knows somebody who knows somebody who said,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> This is what is known as hear-say.



Same goes for all the "he lied" and wasn't as "forthcoming" talk? Where is their source?

Marcell Dareus supposedly got a lighter suspension due to "mitigating circumstances." Whatever that means. 

However, I found this statement ridiculous: 
Ward, UA’s compliance director, said Dareus did not knowingly violate NCAA rules. 

He was declared ineligible due to violations that included expenses for lodging, airfare, meals and transportation during the two trips to Miami.

NCAA by-law 12.3.1.2 states that a student-athlete shall be declared ineligible if found to have accepted “transportation or other benefits” from an agent or agent representative.

Also, the whole deal with whoever AJ sold the jersey to being "a person the NCAA considers an agent" is vague, as well.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 9, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> The truth is, the NCAA was not gonna come away empty.  They went into this wanting to find something concerning the miami party.  when they couldn't, they dug and dug until they did find something.  They weren't gonna be denied.  Welcome the occupation friends.  You could be next.



So UGA is the victim here?


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 9, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> There is no link to the story.  This is what someone who is close to the program told me. I am not going to say who, because it could cost someone their job.  Why don't you get someone to ask your boy over at Bama and see if he will fess up?
> 
> BTW, I don't really care what you think and you sure ain't a big enough old boy to make me shut up.




really?


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 9, 2010)

If AJ had been given wiser counsel he would have done the following. Signed the jersey, gave it to his mom "free", let her sell it to the agent, then she could have bought the insurance policy with AJ as the benificiary.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 9, 2010)

DSGB said:


> Same goes for all the "he lied" and wasn't as "forthcoming" talk? Where is their source?
> 
> Marcell Dareus supposedly got a lighter suspension due to "mitigating circumstances." Whatever that means.
> 
> ...



Try Tuesday's AJC...that is where I read that an attorney representing AJ and the university used the phrase "...AJ's story had a few "twist and turns" "...interpret that anyway you like, but knowing lawyers as I do, I read that to mean,..deception, misrepresentation, evasion or what ever,...but definitely not "FORTHCOMING"
"mitigating circumstances"...a friend, not an agent Paid for MD to fly down and stay in Miami,...whether or not an agent paid the friend is the crux of the issue...as well as the recent death of MD's mother, which the friend used as an incentive to get MD to attend "a party"
I'm not here to defend either player, they both made bad decisions,....one deliberate, one...who knows...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 9, 2010)

DSGB said:


> Same goes for all the "he lied" and wasn't as "forthcoming" talk? Where is their source?
> 
> Marcell Dareus supposedly got a lighter suspension due to "mitigating circumstances." Whatever that means.
> 
> ...



I personally have no "inside" knowledge concerning either player nor do I have any "inside" knowledge concerning how the NCAA made their decisions.  But, it seems we have some folks on this board that have "inside" connections that are sure to keep us all well informed concerning this and any other situation that may arise.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 9, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Try Tuesday's AJC...that is where I read that an attorney representing AJ and the university used the phrase "...AJ's story had a few "twist and turns" "...interpret that anyway you like, but knowing lawyers as I do, I read that to mean,..deception, misrepresentation, evasion or what ever,...but definitely not "FORTHCOMING"
> "mitigating circumstances"...a friend, not an agent Paid for MD to fly down and stay in Miami,...whether or not an agent paid the friend is the crux of the issue...as well as the recent death of MD's mother, which the friend used as an incentive to get MD to attend "a party"
> I'm not here to defend either player, they both made bad decisions,....one deliberate, one...who knows...



So, basically, that is _your_ interpretation of a statement made by a lawyer and quoted in a fish wrapper.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 9, 2010)

DSGB said:


> So, basically, that is _your_ interpretation of a statement made by a lawyer and quoted in a fish wrapper.



What ever makes you comfortable,...how about this,...AJ lied...better?


----------



## huntindawg (Sep 9, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> What ever makes you comfortable,...how about this,...AJ lied...better?



How bout this???  MD lied as well....


----------



## DSGB (Sep 9, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> What ever makes you comfortable,...how about this,...AJ lied...better?



Nope, unless you were there or "have "inside" connections that are sure to keep us all well informed," then it is nothing but heresay or rumor. 
I would interpret the "twists and turns" comment to mean it had nothing to do with the Miami party, which is what was originally being investigated, but about a totally separate issue.

I guess Marcell's "mitigating circumstances" were the fact that he didn't "knowingly" break a rule because he couldn't read them.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 9, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> How bout this???  MD lied as well....



obviously MD lied better.... you guys are good


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 9, 2010)

DSGB said:


> Nope, unless you were there or "have "inside" connections that are sure to keep us all well informed," then it is nothing but heresay or rumor.
> I would interpret the "twists and turns" comment to mean it had nothing to do with the Miami party, which is what was originally being investigated, but about a totally separate issue.
> 
> I guess Marcell's "mitigating circumstances" were the fact that he didn't "knowingly" break a rule because he couldn't read them.



When AJ's own attorney is quoted, how is that "hearsay"?
...read the whole article and you'll see what i mean.

But I do agree with you on one thing,...the AJC is a total rag


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 9, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> So UGA is the victim here?



If that's how you wanna read it Fenchy then that's cool with me.

We are all the vitim when it comes to the NCAA.  check out the new thread about the Rammer Jammer chant.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 9, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> If that's how you wanna read it Fenchy then that's cool with me.
> 
> We are all the vitim when it comes to the NCAA.  check out the new thread about the Rammer Jammer chant.



NCAA is a bunch of pansies. Rammer Jammer is just another example of that.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 9, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> When AJ's own attorney is quoted, how is that "hearsay"?
> ...read the whole article and you'll see what i mean.
> 
> But I do agree with you on one thing,...the AJC is a total rag



I still haven't found the story you are talking about, but I did find this:



> A person familiar with the NCAA investigation told ESPN.com that Green did not sell his jersey on eBay and received less than $1,000 for it. The source said *Green has been forthcoming and honest* with NCAA investigators, but added there were “some twists and turns” involved with the case.



http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=5546259&campaign=rss&source=ESPNUHeadlines


----------



## gin house (Sep 9, 2010)

chris culiver and jariel king also out for south carolina saturday, wes saunders is already out.  i hope saturday comes quick or we wont have an players left. lol   this crap is gettin old, they need to start making some agents pay bigtime, its tarnishing thes kids careers and making my football season very sour.  im fed up.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 9, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> The NCAA said AJ didn't lie. Care to try again Bammer?



Ok they said he did not lie, but looks like a cover up to me!!! Whiny Dawg!! Did something to get a 4 game suspension !! Man The Dawgs are the biggest crybabies on this board, take your punishment and go on about your business, stop bringing up Bama because Mr. AJ did something stupid. Boo Hoo Hoo, Aj was treated unfairly by the NCAA and they let Bama off lightly, What a joke!!! Cry to someone who cares!!!!!


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 9, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> The NCAA said AJ was forthcoming and cooperative. The facts are that MD got two trips to Miami paid for by an agent to the tune of over 1700 bucks and AJ sells his jersey to an agent for less than $1000, yet AJ gets double the suspension? You know it doesn't make sense. I'm not making excuses. AJ got what he got and IMO opinion I couldn't care less if he sees the field in an UGA jersey ever again but the NCAA is inept at best. Of course, AJ wasn't under investigation until a few days after MD was so maybe MD offered to roll over on some other guys in return for a lesser charge...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

Personally, I did like the old system, but the new Marketplace is much cleaner and very easy to operate.


Oh wait, wrong thread. It just sounded the so much the same I got confused.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Personally, I did like the old system, but the new Marketplace is much cleaner and very easy to operate.
> 
> 
> Oh wait, wrong thread. It just sounded the so much the same I got confused.



I'll try to be the mature one by deleting my post...


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 9, 2010)

00Beau said:


> Ok they said he did not lie, but looks like a cover up to me!!! Whiny Dawg!! Did something to get a 4 game suspension !! Man The Dawgs are the biggest crybabies on this board, take your punishment and go on about your business, stop bringing up Bama because Mr. AJ did something stupid. Boo Hoo Hoo, Aj was treated unfairly by the NCAA and they let Bama off lightly, What a joke!!! Cry to someone who cares!!!!!



Yelling on a message board doesn't really help to get your point across.. Just a friendly piece of advice.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 9, 2010)

From the Wall Street Journal


Was Green’s Georgia Suspension Fair?


By Nando Di Fino

Georgia receiver A.J. Green’s four-game suspension is the latest in a line of black eyes, gut punches, and hair pulls for college football. Fans have already coped with an off-season of existential angst prompted by conference-on-conference raids, and this week has already been filled with reports that Reggie Bush would have to return his Heisman trophy. On Wednesday it was revealed that Green, one of the top receivers in the country and a probable top-five pick in the next NFL Draft, had sold his Independence Bowl jersey for under $1,000 to an individual who meets the NCAA’s definition of an agent.

    Associated Press
    Instead of playing this month, A.J. Green gets to be a living reminder of how meaningless the term “amateur athlete” can be in college football.

It’s hard to take a side on this issue using just the knowledge that we have: Green sold his jersey, which is in clear violation of NCAA rules. Then again, the money he makes for the university probably outearns his scholarship value. It’s a vicious cycle, one which seems to be broken using the simple logic employed by Fanhouse’s Clay Travis, who counted 23 different A.J. Green jerseys sold by Georgia on its website.

“Are you a Georgia coed who feels the need for a pink version of your favorite wide receiver’s jersey? You’re in luck, you can snag one for just $55,” Travis writes. “Everyone, it would seem, is profiting off A.J. Green’s jersey sales. Except, you guessed it, A.J. Green. ”

Sports Illustrated’s Andy Staples offers a solution for this injustice. “If the school considers a player so special that it believes putting his number on a replica jersey will bring in more cash, the player deserves a piece,” Staples argues. “The money should be placed in a trust and given to the player after he exhausts his eligibility.”

After most writers have made their points about schools profiting off jerseys at the expense of the athletes, many turn their gaze on the head-scratching severity of Green’s punishment when compared to the one handed down to Alabama’s Marcell Dareus. The defensive end accepted almost $2,000 in gifts from an agent, yet received just a two-game suspension. “How does Green get four games when Dareus got two games for flying to Miami on an agent’s dime?” ESPN.com’s Chris Low writes. “Maybe there’s more than meets the eye. For instance, was Green completely forthcoming with the NCAA?”

The Atlanta Journal-Constitution’s Mark Bradley successfully avoids any homerism, toeing the line between the arguments on either side. He also offers a stellar anecdote that explains just how liberating it is for college athletes to be free of the NCAA’s heavy hand. “Not long after he was drafted No. 1 overall,” Bradley writes, “I watched Michael Vick do an unadorned autograph session in the back room of an antiques barn. I kept asking myself, ‘Why would a guy who stands to make millions spend a Saturday afternoon doing this?’ And then it hit me: Because he could. Because the NCAA could no longer tell him what not to do. Because he could stick that money in his pocket and have to answer to no one.”


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> From the Wall Street Journal
> 
> 
> Was Green’s Georgia Suspension Fair?
> ...


 
Excellent article.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 10, 2010)

I still disagree with the NCAA definition of "agent" but this does shed a little light on the decision by the NCAA.

To those pointing to Marcell Dareus ... 

Gentry Estes

Yesterday at 10:27 AM
I covered the Dareus investigation and have a pretty good take on that situation. While I will not defend the NCAA's actions as it pertains to A.J. Green, here's a little background on the Dareus saga at Alabama that I've not noticed on many Georgia forums today. 

Going off NCAA "starting point" guidelines, both Dareus and Green should have received four games for the dollar amount of each violation. 

Basically, Dareus was the exception, and Green was the rule. The NCAA cited "mitigating circumstances" in the case of Dareus getting a two-game suspension instead of a four-game suspension, which the NCAA admitted was called for in Alabama's situation. 

What does that mean? 

*** Well, for one, Dareus' mother died in May, which is when the trips to Miami allegedly took place. The person responsible for talking him into going down there was a friend and fellow player -- Marvin Austin, the UNC player that is in so much trouble -- who said (through Twitter) that he wanted to cheer Dareus up. That doesn't excuse breaking the rules, but it does help explain the situation a bit better. 

*** A good source at UA has told me that the school started it's own compliance investigation into Dareus on a Sunday after receiving calls from media asking about it (Yours truly included). My understanding is that UGA, meanwhile, was notified by the NCAA first. That's a big difference. It always helps in the NCAA's eyes to look as though you're keeping your own kitchen clean. But in UGA's defense, it's not like the athletics department has been on real stable footing these past few weeks and months. 

*** Without question, Dareus should have checked with Alabama's compliance staff before heading to Miami, but he did not. That said, UA compliance officials remained convinced that Dareus was telling the truth when he said he didn't know he was breaking the rules because he did not know an agent was somehow involved. 

*** Along those lines, here is the statement issued by Alabama's compliance director Mike Ward in the wake of the Dareus decision ... 

"We are appreciative of the NCAA’s efforts in this matter. It is important to note that Marcell never intentionally violated any NCAA rules and did not knowingly receive any benefits from an agent. Marcell lived up to the letter and spirit of the NCAA cooperative principle and the NCAA described him as 'one of the most truthful student-athletes we have ever interviewed.' While the institution weighs the decision to appeal, we will continue to pursue all available means to protect our student-athletes and their families from agents and financial advisors willing to compromise or exploit them. We will assist the NCAA, NFL, NFLPA, and any interested state and federal regulatory bodies in their prosecution, regulation, or sanctioning of individuals who disregard legislation pertaining to our student-athletes." 

*** Alabama did not appeal, by the way, after Nick Saban first said that it would. Per NCAA rules, the player would be ineligible for the length of the appeal, so it would make no sense in Dareus' case. Georgia, meanwhile, has nothing to lose in appealing the Green decision.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Sep 10, 2010)

paddlin samurai said:


> Whats next?  Jockstraps or cups?  (rings, jerseys, etc.)



Dirty, once-worn Gamecock jerseys.


----------

